# Progesterone in 2WW= crazy mood swings?



## lochbride

Hi there, I'm in my first IVF 2ww and as expected, it's tough. However, is it being made more tough by the progesterone? (I'm on cyclogest pessaries).

I am in a foul mood with DH half the time and really struggling to keep sane let alone positive. 3dp a 2 day transfer and already I am having crazy thoughts (quitting work, being today's number one!).

Just wanted to confirm I'm not actually going mad and see if there were any other unlucky ladies that have or are having the same experience.

Any fellow loco chicas out there?!


----------



## aleja

hi there!
i am in the 2ww too after a day 5 transfer.I haven't noticed any mood swings but i do have sore boobies a bit of a headache. I was warned by the nurse that I may feel like I have pregnancy symptoms but likely to be the pessaries. oh the joys!

GL


----------



## littleangel

I was absolutely crazy in the 2ww of my IVF. Crying inconsolably, irrationally angry at everything. If I wasn't crying or mad I was sleeping. 

Whether that was the progesterone, stress of the 2ww or early pregnancy, have no idea! I will say though, that I only stopped the progesterone last week, and the moods swings improved long before then. 

Fx it's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## Sharkey

I'm going through the 2ww a the moment, I wouldn't say I've been moody that much, having the occasional swipe at OH but I have been crying & I am an emotional wreck over nothing...... I'm currently on 5dp a 3dt and on the Cyclogest bum bullets also (lol) x x


----------



## lochbride

Haha Sharkey, bum bullets! I've been opting for the front which is kind of messy - perhaps I'll try the other! 

LittleAngel I have been a certified lunatic so far and only 3dpt - poor DH. Crying, sniping at DH, can't concentrate at work, I'm all over the shop one minute and fine the next. I don't particularly remember it being like this with my 2 IUI's last summer and it was the same progesterone. 

Aleja - you are right - oh the joys!

I figure I can't really control this right now and as long as I don't go completely loopy, it'll all be okay - stress+drugs+a bit more stress= mental instability!!

Thanks folks! :D


----------



## katie1981

Hi. I was exactly the same. I was absolutely insane on the progesterone. I was on crinone pessaries and felt like I was going crazy. I could not sleep though. I was awake for 48 hour and ended out going back to clinic and pleading for them to take me off it. The only option they gave me was to have a hcg shot but I knew if I accepted I would be longer waiting for it to clear from my system and longer to find out if my cycle had worked . I was glad I refused the hcg and stayed on the progesterone cause 4dp5 day transfer I got my bfp so it was suddenly bareable after that. Good luck ladies. It will be worth it.


----------

